

NSA Paid Google, Microsoft, Others Millions for PRISM Aid - georgebonnr
http://gizmodo.com/confirmed-nsa-paid-google-microsoft-others-millions-1188615332

======
walshemj
Is it Just me or am I hearing this in the voice of Dr evil. Ok they paid
several millions total to say a total of a dozen organizations that not going
to pay for much when you divide it that way.

